# WLP001 Fermentation temps



## BungBrew (26/5/14)

I created an experimental ale yesterday and pitches a starter of WLP001, I have the fermenter in the house and it is sitting at 16 deg C according to the stick on thermometer.

I don't have a way of heating up the room or the fermenter.

Will WLP001 ferment out at 16 deg C?

I can see signs of an active ferment so I know it is going 24 hours later.


----------



## Cocko (26/5/14)

White labs recommend 20-23*

I would personally say this seems high but you have activity so once it kicks in, the exothermic affect of a more active fermentation should see you through, dont panic, it should only be a cleaner ferment but may take a little longer. If you _can_, maybe try and find a way to heat it up towards the last few days as a little D rest, not that 001 is prone to it but it will help finish up properly too..... Maybe don't let it get any colder though. A Blanket/sleeping bag or similar may help achieve some warmth/stability.

RDWAHAHB.

2c.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (26/5/14)

I regularly ferment WLP001 at 17-18c without issue, definitely produces a clean profile at this range, and I usually rouse and hold it for a diacetyl rest at about 20c for a couple days before CCing, seems to always clear out any slight buttery/honey flavours. 

As Cocko said it should naturally rise somewhere near 17-18c so it shouldn't be a problem, unless you want more esters, I've haven't fermented above 18 with it so I couldn't comment on what it produces at higher temps, I also agree to try and insulate the fermentor as well to avoid temp drops.


----------



## BungBrew (26/5/14)

Well I have wrapped a doona around it, hopefully it adds a little heat.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

16* is ok. Will take a bit longer to get there.


----------

